# Godox TT350F  Help/Advice



## Fujidave (May 8, 2018)

So my Godox TT350F flash just arrived, I have wanted to get in to trying to use a flash on camera so decided to buy the little 350f.  Now it`s here, how do I use it ?  Sorry if this is a silly question, but I have never used a flash like this before, it will be used on both my X-T20 and X-T2.


----------



## tirediron (May 8, 2018)

Do you mean "how" as in, how do you turn it on, adjust settings, etc, or "how" as in "how do you employ it in photography"?


----------



## Fujidave (May 8, 2018)

tirediron said:


> Do you mean "how" as in, how do you turn it on, adjust settings, etc, or "how" as in "how do you employ it in photography"?



Think I can turn it on, but as this photography flash is all very new to me, I`d say the rest of what you said/asked.


----------



## Fujidave (May 8, 2018)

Just tried on the X-T20, and full auto on the flash.  I look forward to learning about flash photography and how to use the bounce and other things.


----------



## mangorockfish (May 8, 2018)

That's a pretty cool pic.


----------



## Fujidave (May 9, 2018)

mangorockfish said:


> That's a pretty cool pic.



Thank you, I have a lot of learning to do with it now but look forward to it.


----------



## SquarePeg (May 9, 2018)

I found some great instructional videos on YouTube for Godox flash.  I’ll see if I can find them again and will post them when I’m at my pc instead of my phone.


----------



## Fujidave (May 9, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> I found some great instructional videos on YouTube for Godox flash.  I’ll see if I can find them again and will post them when I’m at my pc instead of my phone.



Thank you very much, just had a quick look on Youtube.  I just have to get a usb cable for if I need/want to update the firmware.


----------



## Derrel (May 9, 2018)

This is a good website that has really nice tutorials. • Flash Photography Techniques - Tangents


----------



## Fujidave (May 10, 2018)

Derrel said:


> This is a good website that has really nice tutorials. • Flash Photography Techniques - Tangents



Thank you Derrel, I will have a look at this too.


----------

